
Dotcom case becoming one of the most expensive in New Zealand history - Cbasedlifeform
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/dotcom-case-becoming-one-of-the-most-expensive-in-new-zealand-history/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Trust the lawyers to make out like bandits in just about any situation. This
reminds me of the various UK "public enquiries" e.g. into Northern Ireland
which last a decade and cost literally millions of pounds. Nice work if you
can get it.

~~~
rayiner
The analysis in the article is completely retarded--it takes the hourly rate
of private firms and uses that to come up with a $2.5 million number. But the
government doesn't pay outside law firms to do an investigation like this.
They have lawyers on staff, and those lawyers make civil service wages, not
private firm wages. 6,000 hours is basically three people working full-time
for a year, likely for $80-$120k. Not exactly "making out like bandits."

